

Girls, 13, given contraceptive implants at school (UK) - kostko
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/9065998/Girls-13-given-contraceptive-implants-at-school.html

======
kostko
It would seem that nasa also has a plan for implantable pills.
[http://gizmodo.com/5882725/the-miraculous-nasa-
breakthrough-...](http://gizmodo.com/5882725/the-miraculous-nasa-breakthrough-
that-could-save-millions-of-lives)

